# New life for old rat-trap pedals



## bud poe (Oct 20, 2012)

*Got these with a turn of the century LaClede that I'm putting back together.  One cage was missing so I made a a replacement.  They have a neat clover design, just need to braze or silver solder it back onto the spindle.  I made extras if anyones interested, hit me up @ budpoe231@gmail.com...*


----------



## pelletman (Oct 20, 2012)

Water jet?


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 20, 2012)

chum fodder............hey werent the originals just peened?   why weld?  it would be like welding rivets on!  you know what i mean?


----------



## bud poe (Oct 20, 2012)

Laser burned.

Good point, I could try peening/swaging first but I don't want them coming loose!


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 20, 2012)

just lay a sweet boogerweld and grind the poop out of it.............then it wont come loose


----------



## pelletman (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the originals were just peened too.  I'd try that first.  I have reproducing some Torrington Star pedals in mind..


----------



## bud poe (Oct 20, 2012)

thehugheseum said:


> just lay a sweet boogerweld and grind the poop out of it.............then it wont come loose




Awesome plan!  I'll come over so you can show me how to lay a proper "booger bead"...


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 20, 2012)

ha! i KNOW you are well versed in booger welding........i own some of your work!


----------



## pelletman (Oct 20, 2012)

Ouch!  Maybe just peen over and use some of this stuff?  I hear it is excellent and you'd be more likely to rip the the steel apart than the bond

http://3mcollision.com/3m-panel-bonding-adhesive-08115.html


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 20, 2012)

bud if you weld it or glue it on im gonna sock you when i see ya next.........dont be a ming!


----------



## bud poe (Oct 20, 2012)

thehugheseum said:


> ha! i KNOW you are well versed in booger welding........i own some of your work!




I could still learn a lot from you though!


----------



## bud poe (Oct 20, 2012)

pelletman said:


> I'm pretty sure the originals were just peened too.  I'd try that first.  I have reproducing some Torrington Star pedals in mind..




Those are cool!
Let me know if you want to get them made...


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 20, 2012)

ha,my first lesson would be how to turn off a booger machine and go hide it


----------



## jn316 (Oct 20, 2012)

*Silver Solder for me!*

I have never had a silver solder joint let go.  As long as you have everything clean it holds.  Have enough temperature to heat everything properly, don't want any cold joints. Only downside is it will tarnish black. Good Luck,

Jn316


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 20, 2012)

*How about these........?*


----------



## Nick-theCut (Oct 20, 2012)

Torrington Star pedals?
Going on the Racycle?
Sweet ones Lawrence


----------



## bud poe (Oct 20, 2012)

*Lawrence, repop or re-plated?  Those look nice...*
*
Hugheseum, I had no intentions of MIG welding, did you notice I said silver solder or braze?  And I will try peening/swaging before anything else...Thanks for your support!  Your poor little Hobart, she helped you build your empire boogering up rusty sheet metal and now you repay her by kicking her to the curb!  What a pal...
Seriously though, scorchers will race this winter chum!!!*


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 20, 2012)

Very high grade replica. I'm not sure who made them, but wow, they are 

quite lovely. And expensive.

Bound for the Racycle, I'd hate to ride them though.


----------



## dubsey55 (Oct 20, 2012)

I like  the  silver  solder  idea,  and  actually  use  the  method  often myself.  If  you  really  want  to  "bond"  with  these (really  nice!) pedals,  You  could  polish, then  copper  plate  the  parts ,  then  solder,  then  nickle.  They  would  look  like  something  from  Tiffanys  showcase,  and  whats  wrong  with  that?


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 20, 2012)

bud my offer to sock you if you put any kind of weld or glue on it stands...............come visit and promise we can do it without the cavemannery of welding,you need to see the new offerings i've come up on since our last meeting anyhow


----------



## bud poe (Oct 20, 2012)

Yeah I need to make it out soon, got the track made yet?


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 20, 2012)

sweet! get your butt out here.................yeah,track is done.............rides about as poopy as a era "road"..............turns out i just needed to man up and drive on the actual roads........which are really nice,been "cheating" on them all summer..........my boy rocks the track sometimes in one of his jeeps,spoiled little son of a bastard!


----------



## moonm (Oct 22, 2012)

*Pedal patterns and dimensions*

Hello,
I would be interested in a set of the Torrington Star pedals if you reproduce them.
Or if possible:
I would like a full size pattern of the cages and the other sheet metal parts.
Plus a dimensioned sketch of the round components so I can have a go at making some myself.

Regards
Tony
moonm.music@frontier.com


----------



## pelletman (Oct 22, 2012)

I will keep that in mind, thanks.


----------



## bud poe (Oct 27, 2012)

bud poe said:


> *Got these with a turn of the century LaClede that I'm putting back together.  One cage was missing so I made a a replacement.  They have a neat clover design, just need to braze or silver solder it back onto the spindle.  I made extras if anyones interested, hit me up @ budpoe231@gmail.com...*




*Just noticed that I formed the new cage opposite of the existing one, making a "left" and a "right" (I'm referring to the "wings" that swoop up at the edge of the cage to help keep your feet on the pedal).  Does anyone know if this would be correct?  What I mean is would the manufacturer have formed them all the same for lefts and rights or done as I did?  The way I did it looks "right" to me but just wondering if anyone has a  real example...
Thanks for any replies....
*


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bud, I think they were in fact left and right specific......

You did it right


----------



## Iverider (Oct 27, 2012)

You are correct. A while back I came across a whole box of pairs of quill pedals of that era, but the were pairs of lefts and pairs of rights. I had one pair of Men's Left and right between all of them. All gone now 

The pedals at the far left were a L and R pair.


----------



## bud poe (Oct 27, 2012)

*Thanks guys, I thought so but just wanted to make sure...*


----------



## RADDRATT (Feb 26, 2013)

*laclede seat*

i have a laclede seat on ebay now could you post some info on them? all i can find is on the wheelman it says 1896 only year
any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 27, 2013)

I have three lonely pedals that I am trying to find mates for. One of them is like yours.
You can see them here.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?38105-Wanted-Early-Pedals

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Future toe clip....*


----------

